# Ordering Incra threw amazon.ca or directly threw Incra's USA location



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys there's a promotion today on Incra ,but seeing as it's directly from there plant in the USA how long does it take to get across the line to Canada ? With free trade if it's american made there should not be any duty , but that only seems to work for them ? 

Have any of our Canadian members here ordered from Incra directly ? 
I can get the 43 by 17 table combo3 threw amazon.ca full filled by Elite Tools , and there exceptionally fast , but they don't have a Incras PRL V2 in stock , just the mastRlift II
So I may as well order it all threw Incra I guess and get what I want .

Router Fence and Table Combo - 3
Here's today's promo link ^^^


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Woodworking equipment is supposed to be duty free, but you'll still end up paying brokerage fees to the transport company. 
Cheapest way is USPS......normally no brokerage fee, which pays for the shipping and then some!

Cat. 4 second page...
http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/publications/forms-formulaires/e604-eng.pdf


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

It is a continual source of amazement, the amount of crap you guys up north have to go 
thru just to get something from down here.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Woodworking equipment is supposed to be duty free, but you'll still end up paying brokerage fees to the transport company.
> Cheapest way is USPS......normally no brokerage fee, which pays for the shipping and then some!
> 
> Cat. 4 second page...
> http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/publications/forms-formulaires/e604-eng.pdf


Yes I read on there site that Incra uses UPS for shipping . I suspect I'm going to have a well deserved beer tonight and order threw the Inca site . My shiny new PC 75182 showed up so I was hoping to put it in a table soon , but all my procrastinating has slowed things down a tad


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Yes I read on there site that Incra uses UPS for shipping . I suspect I'm going to have a well deserved beer tonight and order threw the Inca site . My shiny new PC 75182 showed up so I was hoping to put it in a table soon , but all my procrastinating has slowed things down a tad


Whoa! _NOT UPS_ ...USPS _US Postal Service_!!
*UPS *will charge you $40+/- just for the brokerage declaration that says you don't owe duty. You already know that; don't need them to tell you.
*UPS is United Parcel Service, a private courier company...nothing to do with the Postal Service. 

Query the supplier and see what their shipping options are. It's normally the _buyers_ prerogative on how goods are to be shipped. When the company tells you it's their way or the highway, you've been warned.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is Incra shipping page

Buy INCRA Tools Online - www.incrementaltools.com :: INCRA Precision Woodworking Tools, INCRA Fence, TS Fences, Router Tables, LS Systems


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I guess it's time to add to cart!


----------



## 94781 (Apr 24, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Well I guess it's time to add to cart!


Which lift are you planning on? Also, do you think you'll get the wheels?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DoItMyselfToo said:


> Which lift are you planning on? Also, do you think you'll get the wheels?


Router Fence and Table Combo - 3

Well the shipping is 250 bucks so I shut that down 
Wheels , that's a good idea .I seen them there too. Too bad they want your first born for shipping!


----------



## graycat (Oct 14, 2013)

*INCRA Direct*

I live in Australia and buy direct from INCRA, I require to place the order through one of their sales staff as the website is not set up for foreign traffic but I've never had any trouble and the gear has always arrived in a timely manner.

Cheers; Peter M.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Peter M said:


> I live in Australia and buy direct from INCRA, I require to place the order through one of their sales staff as the website is not set up for foreign traffic but I've never had any trouble and the gear has always arrived in a timely manner.
> 
> Cheers; Peter M.


Hi Peter,

How did they ship and what was the cost.

I would like to order some items but feel the freight would be more that the item.

Some of their products can be ordered through Professional Woodwork Supplies

http://www.woodworksupplies.com.au/imperial-ls-positioners


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rick... here is a list of Incra Vendors in Canada...

CANADA
Lee Valley Tools


Ottawa, Ontario
Toll Free: 800-267-8767
Lee Valley Tools

Busy Bee Tools
Concord, Ontario
Toll Free: 1-800-461-BUSY (2879)
The Busy Bee Tools Home Page

Langevin & Forest Ltd.
Montreal, Quebec
Phone: 514-322-9330
www.langevinforest.com

House of Tools Ltd.
Edmonton, Alberta
Phone: 780-944-9600

KMS Tools & Equipment Ltd.
Coquitlam, British Columbia
Phone: 604-522-5599
KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Largest selection of tools in Canada

Abbotsford KMS Tools & Equipment Ltd.
Abbotsford, British Columbia
Phone: 604-853-5598
KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Largest selection of tools in Canada

Kamloops KMS Tools & Equipment Ltd.
Kamloops, British Columbia
Phone: 250-374-7300
KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Largest selection of tools in Canada

Kelowna KMS Tools & Equipment Ltd.
Kelowna, British Columbia
Phone: 250-765-9665
KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Largest selection of tools in Canada

Red Deer KMS Tools & Equipment Ltd.
Red Deer, Alberta
Phone: 403-347-3990
KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Largest selection of tools in Canada

Langley KMS Tools & Equipment Ltd.
Langley, British Columbia
Phone: 604-534-4853
KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Largest selection of tools in Canada

Victoria KMS Tools & Equipment Ltd.
Victoria, British Columbia
Phone: 250-391-4555
KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Largest selection of tools in Canada

Campbell River KMS Tools & Equipment Ltd.
Campbell River, British Columbia
Phone: 250-286-1060
KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Largest selection of tools in Canada

KMS Industrial Edmonton
Edmonton, AB
Phone: 780-455-8665
KMS Tools & Equipment from Vancouver BC, Largest selection of tools in Canada

J. Carrier, Inc.
Montreal, Quebec
Phone: 905-826-4720

All in One Wood Tools
Mississauga, Ontario
Toll Free: 800-370-3834
ALL-IN-ONE WOOD TOOLS - Wood Working Tools and Products from Shopsmith, Mark V, Hitachi, King, Oneway, Samona, Bessey

Scies Mercier/Garant Machinerie
50, Rue Delisle
Levis, QUEBEC G6V 6K2

Outils Pierre Berger, Inc.
La Prairie, Quebec
Phone: 450-444-3882

ELITE TOOLS
Lévis, Quebec
Toll Free: 888-830-0124
Elite Tools | Online Store woodworking and metal tools | Canada


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

And for you boys down under: 

AUSTRALIA
Professional Woodworkers Supplies
Patterson Lakes, VIC 3197
Ph: 03 9776 1521
Fax: 03 9776 1621
Home

Timbecon Pty. Ltd.
10 John St.
Bentley, W.A. 6102
Ph (Int): 618 9356 1653
Fax (Int): 618 9356 1640
Ph (Aust. only) 1800 000 601
Fax (Aust. only) 1800 000 602
Buy Woodworking Router, Power Accessories, Online Tools Shop Australia | Timbecon

Carba-tec Pty Ltd
128 Ingleston Road,
Wakerley, Brisbane, Queensland, 4154
Ph: (07) 3390 5888
Fax: (07) 3890 5280
wwww.carbatec.com.au


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Bill there looks like a few more options . Lee valley does not sell a combo 3 believe it or not , just accessories . But those other options I will check out

Ok house of tools and kms is a wash . I think were back to amazon . Elite tools is the one that full fills the order on amazon.ca


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rick,,, as a vendor, Lee Valley might be able to special order the setup you are looking for. Nothing a phone call wouldn't determine.

I've delt with lee valley for quite a while, and just like Incremental tools (Iincra) their customer service has always been outstanding...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I think I'm going to order the JessEm Mast-R-Lift Excel II with digital readout and add an extension to the rear to accommodate Incra's 25" adjuster and fence combo .
Now wouldn't that just about cover it , I mean your only here once ?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Well I think I'm going to order the JessEm Mast-R-Lift Excel II with digital readout and add an extension to the rear to accommodate Incra's 25" adjuster and fence combo .
> Now wouldn't that just about cover it , I mean your only here once ?


Ok now I'm concerned I won't get enough accuracy out of the fence if it's not attached properly .
Dam I got a hangover and need some KFC . When I get back I'm ordering the Incra


----------



## 94781 (Apr 24, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Ok now I'm concerned I won't get enough accuracy out of the fence if it's not attached properly .
> Dam I got a hangover and need some KFC . When I get back I'm ordering the Incra


It's still on sale.


----------



## Leeroy (May 17, 2014)

Peter M, I too would like to know what incra charged you? 

James I have looked into this other ways, there is an engine builder locally (Melbourne) who regularly brings containers in, usually full of car stuff. I've had him bring in all sorts of boxes bumpers, car carpets etc all at $55 per box. The very first shipment there was a $75 custom fee which he said were to cover his container inspections, but the next 2 orders he didn't charge me that again.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Did not think of that. I work with a woman whose husband manufactures engine management chips.

He has stuff coming in all the time...


----------



## Leeroy (May 17, 2014)

Glad I've planted a decent idea for once!  

One day when I have some spare money id like an incra lsts. My table saw and router table are combined so I think it'd be useful. Also half the price of buying In aus.....


----------

